# Suicidal Ideation



## gdonna (Oct 29, 2012)

Having trouble on SI.  Patient thinks about it,  is on meds with Psych issues. My Attending states Suicidal Ideation as a dx Would you code the 300.9 or the V62.84?


----------



## mahalakshmiv (Oct 29, 2012)

You can use V62.84


----------



## salCCS (Nov 13, 2012)

v62.84 is a secondary code. i would use 300.9


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 13, 2012)

There is nothing in the coding guidelines nor in the ICD-9 CM book that designates the V62.84 as a secondary only dx.  300.9 is assigning the patient a nonspecific mental disorder that the provider has not documented, this patient is only expressing suicidal ideas so the V62.84 looks correct from every angle.


----------



## salCCS (Nov 13, 2012)

V62.84 Was not allowed as px upon further reading CMS removed it as unacceptable. so Deborah glad you made me research  




• List of unacceptable principal diagnoses in MCE â€“ CMS removed code
V62.84 (Suicidal ideation) from the MCE list of Unacceptable Principal
Diagnoses.


----------



## ldbraziel@sbcglobal.net (Feb 28, 2014)

*Coding Clinic Fourth Quarter 2005 Page 96*

The Coding Cliic Fourth Quarter 2005 Page 96 effective with discharges: Oct 1, 2005 states that this code is a secondary code only. It may be used with another mental health code when appropriate. Also, it has been created for patients who have not attempted suicide, and who may not be considered a suicide risk, but who have indicated thoughts about suicide.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 28, 2014)

ldbraziel@sbcglobal.net said:


> The Coding Cliic Fourth Quarter 2005 Page 96 effective with discharges: Oct 1, 2005 states that this code is a secondary code only. It may be used with another mental health code when appropriate. Also, it has been created for patients who have not attempted suicide, and who may not be considered a suicide risk, but who have indicated thoughts about suicide.



That was 2005, this is 2014 this has been updated and is no longer a secondary only code.


----------



## sarahs (Oct 13, 2015)

mitchellde said:


> That was 2005, this is 2014 this has been updated and is no longer a secondary only code.



Debra, Where does it show that the suicial ideation code is no longer a secondary code?  Regardless if its 2005 or 2015 if the guideline is from 2005 we are to follow this until it changes and I haven't seen anything to show that the suicidal ideation code is no longer a secondary code.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 13, 2015)

guidelines are updated on a continuous basis, you must follow the most current set of guidelines.  Back in 05 the V62 codes were designated as secondary only.  However it changed and they are now first or secondary.  Some of the code book publishers never updated their notations for the secondary only codes and have them incorrectly noted.
V62 is in the miscellaneous category which states
The miscellaneous V codes capture a number of other health care encounters that do not fall into one of the other categories. Certain of these codes identify the reason for the encounter, others are for use as additional codes that provide useful information on circumstances that may affect a patient’s care and treatment.


----------

